# Business Card Proof



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

The card itself looks good. I have been flourescent green, pink and orange card stock. It's not due to any taste issues, it's just that those colors do stick out within a stack of cards.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

You want a card with a little POP that makes it stand out in the sea of cards. You don't want it to blend in with everybody else's card.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I always use the bulletin boards in local delis and coffee stops to determine what stands out. There's always a sea of contractor cards in there. Color always does it. In a group of 100 beige/white cards, the guy with the pink and black logo is visible from across the room.
Not that that means he's good, but I certainly saw his name.


----------



## cbscreative (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree with "simple" but don't let that result in boring. The H&H card is a good example of clean design that makes a positive impression and was obviously done by someone who knows design. Sorry Kam, but you either need more design choices or a different designer.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

If you make a good impression and give people a REASON to hold on to it they will hold on to it. Color doesn't make people hold on to something. I can write a name and number on a price of scrap 2 x 4 and people will hold on to it.......if they have a reason.

Simple. Nothing wrong with that card at all. Most cards don't get thrown because of color and design, they get thrown because they could care less about you and what you offer.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> If you make a good impression and give people a REASON to hold on to it they will hold on to it. Color doesn't make people hold on to something. I can write a name and number on a price of scrap 2 x 4 and people will hold on to it.......if they have a reason.
> 
> Simple. Nothing wrong with that card at all. Most cards don't get thrown because of color and design, they get thrown because they could care less about you and what you offer.


 well said.
personally, I don't think I have handed out a business card in 10 years-certainly 6-8 years for sure.
If someone stops at a job and asks for a card we give them a door hanger or one of our post cards. I don't carry business cards to hand out in social situations because no one I meet socially could possibly ever use our services, LOL.

Tell ya something else---- Kam is one of the guys here I like the most.-Seems like a nice,clean cut young man who is firmly about the business of earning a living and getting on in life.

I don't think I have ever read a post where Kam whines about anything-especially nothing like how can I start a business?, how do I become a carpenter?, how come no one will pay me what I am worth ? etc.= Kam just get's on with it and earns a living.

10 years from Now I would like to see the jobs he is doing.

Clearly he has his niche right now and I will bet he goes far in life.

Frankly, it's too bad he doesn't live in my town- I would hand his name out a LOT

Stephen


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> If you make a good impression and give people a REASON to hold on to it they will hold on to it. Color doesn't make people hold on to something. I can write a name and number on a price of scrap 2 x 4 and people will hold on to it.......if they have a reason. Simple. Nothing wrong with that card at all. Most cards don't get thrown because of color and design, they get thrown because they could care less about you and what you offer.


 This from the brand / market king of plumbing . You need some kind of stand out . White cards a 20 year old style . The cards also should match the rest of your brand . It's first impression that you need not handing out 2x4 s with you number one .


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree, Kam seems like a good fella.

I get cards from people all the time. I usually purge the pile every couple weeks or so. And every time I go through each card deciding what to toss and never once to I save one based on color or professional looking. 

I saved one two weeks ago that looked like it was from a 80's dot matrix printer. It was an older guy caulking hardi siding on a job that not only did a killer jazz perfect caulk but was kind and very decent to talk to. Had a great personality.

I saved it and I think I threw the rest. I really remember thinking to myself "oooh, never throw this card away".

The thing is, in the year 2013 anybody is capable of creating artistic masterpieces on a business card for less than $30. People know this, it's not a mystery. Consumers have dealt with companies with all the bling and heavy graphics and have been disappointed. 

Consumers want more, and when they see a true professional who is pleasant and delivers value they never throw out your name. Never!


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

skillman said:


> This from the brand / market king of plumbing . You need some kind of stand out . White cards a 20 year old style . The cards also should match the rest of your brand . It's first impression that you need not handing out 2x4 s with you number one .


Yes, I'm all about branding, define branding?

Branding is reputation. Period. 

The brand makes the card. The card will never make the brand and this is why 99% of the contractors phuc this up and die broke!

The card in question is not bad. There's simply nothing wrong with it. Nothing at all.

The 2x4 was simply to illustrate a point, I would hope others understand that. Maybe not.

When a consumer comes up to you and says "oh man am I glad to meet you, could I get your number?" That can be written on a scrap piece of tin. That guy will save your number.

Obviously I'm not saying he should grab his kids radio-flyer wagon and fill it full of 2x4 scraps and go door to door.

Branding, so many people just don't grasp this.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

My business card looks exactly like my truck. Done. 

That's a no brainer.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

For what it's worth........

Look at giant companies who have service vans. Ask them for a card. What do you see?

You don't see photographs on it and colors that make it look like a *** exploded.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> My business card looks exactly like my truck. Done. That's a no brainer.


 That's what makes the world go round expression . In small town that my work but in millions of big city's it gets lost in the mix .


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

That will be all . Not picking just give some advice


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

skillman said:


> That's what makes the world go round expression . In small town that my work but in millions of big city's it gets lost in the mix .


No it doesn't. Rules are rules. I live 20 minutes from Milwaukee in a highly affluent and highly competitive market. 

Branding experts will confirm this. Cards get lost because the guy who issued the card is a fool.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Warren said:


> Kam:
> 
> Check on Vistaprint. They have hundreds of designs and you can add all of the details. You can get 250 for $10 with free shipping usually.


sheesh, Warren- I knew you were close to me- but not that close.

actually, you are pretty much my brothers neighbor- he lives off Comet road.
stephen


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> No it doesn't. Rules are rules. I live 20 minutes from Milwaukee in a highly affluent and highly competitive market. Branding experts will confirm this. Cards get lost because the guy who issued the card is a fool.


 Its not about the card . It's what your showing the public to see .


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

skillman said:


> Its not about the card . It's what your showing the public to see .


I know it's not about the card, have you read anything I just said?


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> I know it's not about the card, have you read anything I just said?


 yep .


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I see so many people attempt to "manufacture" their image. You usually know this to be the case because their card and advertising literature does not match their demeanor or personality. An "honest" looking card tends to give me more confidence than one that looks like a million bucks. 

Having said that, it takes time to develop the right card. Sometimes that means getting a small quantity printed as you evaluate the effect that it has in the marketplace and as you compare it to other cards. If you are concerned about putting "bad" cards out there, then only give them out to people who ask for them. 

One thing that I find useful about business cards is that it saves me from having to spell out and repeat my name, email address, phone number, etc. as someone is entering it into their phone. If I am working along side another contractor and I have to leave the site or go to another part of the building, I like being able to hand him the card and say, "This is me. If you need to get a hold of me here's my info."

So it doesn't matter how simple or fancy my card looks as long as the other person can clearly see and definitively recall who I am based upon what he has in his hand. If you put your picture on your card, you have to look exactly like whatever is printed on it.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> My business card looks exactly like my truck. Done.
> 
> That's a no brainer.
> 
> ...


You must be doing something right... that your Infinity in the photo?


----------

